

Simple Statistics, a JS library for doing statistics - shashashasha
http://macwright.org/simple-statistics/

======
noelwelsh
The documentation for the classifier says:

"Create a bayesian classifier."

I think it should say

"Create a naive bayes classifier."

A "bayesian" classifier is a class of classifiers, not a particular algorithm.
Naive bayes isn't (in most implementations) Bayesian! Finally you should
specify what smoothing, if any, you use.

Hope that helps!

------
dmeagor
This looks great. For large datasets does it handle the long running request
issues that cause browsers to display a warning? If anyone uses this for
processing a decent size amount of data I'd be interested in your opinion.

------
thelamest
It's a very nice idea, if you have time, you could aim to incorporate other
modern tools: robust statistics (trimmed means etc.), effect sizes, confidence
intervals

------
danmaz74
This is interesting, but for the linear regressions I'd much rather get the a
and b parameters than a function to interpolate/extrapolate y values.

~~~
tmcw
Sounds doable! Created [https://github.com/tmcw/simple-
statistics/issues/33](https://github.com/tmcw/simple-statistics/issues/33) \-
I'll implement tomorrow.

~~~
danmaz74
thanks :)

------
randall
Recommendation: have the demos use web workers if they're available, so you
don't tie up the main thread when the numbers get really large.

------
bsenftner
Thank you. Great time saver for us all coding up these! Thanks again!

------
omnisci
This may be really helpful :) Thanks a bunch! Keith

